# Cranberry Wine Back Sweetening



## xanxer82 (Aug 3, 2010)

So a few weeks ago I started a cranberry wine from Old Orchard concentrates.
It's finished fermenting at about 10.5% abv. Which is what I was going for.
It certainly needs back sweetening. Just how to go about it is the issue.
I think if I just use simple syrup and water I will love a lot of flavor. 
I'm thinking of taking another can of the concentrate and dissolving sugar into that on the stove. 
What are you guys thoughts on that?


----------



## Deezil (Aug 3, 2010)

Could you try some samples? Some couple-ounce testers?

Maybe try a sugar syrup addition, see what happens
Try the concentrate, see how it differs

Almost wonder if you could make the juice per directions on the label (usually like 3 cans of water), and add your sugar to some of that?.. dunno how concentrated, 'concentrated' is, but just considering the flavor differences.. Might be a theory better suited to those who find themselves with quite a bit of extra head space.. Anywho, just a random thought..


----------



## xanxer82 (Aug 3, 2010)

I may do a trial. Nothing like drinking the experiment! I don't have much head space so I've gotta use the least amount of liquid. Maybe HFCS....


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 3, 2010)

Adding another can may be too much flavor. How many gallons. If it's a five you could sweeten 3 gallons to say 1.015 and the other 2 sweeten to 1.006 for example.

I would just take a small sample, add sugar to it in a pan on stove, gently stir and warm until disolved. Reintroduce to wine with sorbate. Wait a week and bottle.

Originally I tested with several ounces and small amounts of sugar. Now I kinda know what I want.

This may be good as a semi dry wine.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2010)

Ive used the concentrates a few times to do just this. I usually do this with an apple wine. If its a 5 gallon batch just play with one gallon taking notes on how much you add and when you have it right multiply that by what you have left and adjust accordingly.


----------



## NSwiner (Aug 4, 2010)

I did Cranberry based wines but with Ocean Spray bottled juice . When it was time to sweeten them I make the simple syrup but replace the amount of water with the juice and simmer awhile . Know how big the batch is would be helpful. For our taste we like to sweeten to SG reading around 1.010 maybe a little less .


----------

